# Facility fee billing



## baileybu2 (Jun 6, 2011)

We are billing a facility fee for our outpatient hospital based clinic. Can we still bill for this for the use of the room only?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 6, 2011)

yes using a rev code 510 and you must have some type of system or tool that is used to determine the visit level.  This is NOT the physician 95 or 97 guidelines it is a system your facility has designed.


----------



## skh_fla (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, you can bill for "room time" with the 0510 revenue code but make sure your facility has consistent guidelines for levels.


----------



## connietim (Jun 9, 2011)

When you are provider based status do you bill all procedures provided by your physician on both the UB and the CMS1500? (Procedures from the surgical section provided at POS 22)


----------

